# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  وحشتنى يا حبيبتى

## احزان العمر

وحشتينى ....على قدر ما فى المنام تأتينى

وحشتينى....على قدر ما فى الاحلام تزورينى

وحشتينى ....على قدر الحب الذى بيه وهبتينى 

ومنه حرمتينى. ..واليه ارجعتينى....وحشتينى

حبيبتى ....ببعدك لا تذيدينى

فأنا بداخلى ما يكفينى

يا من أعطتنى الحب وعلمتينى

أهديكى حبى على كامل يقينى

وحشتينى وانتى فى قلبى وفى دمى

وصورتك على أصبع يمينى

لا أعلم فى بعدك كيف كان ربى هادينى

كنتى تأخذينى على بساط ريحك وتروينى

من انهار حبك وتسقينى

كأس بيه خمر دون ان تسكرينى

وحشتينى وانتى ليا الحب كل الحب

نبضات قلب وقت صعب شوق لحنينى

وحشتينى

فوالله مهما فعلتى بى انى عالق بيكى

أسأل ربى ان يحميكى

ويقربكى منى ولا بيعدكى عنى

ويكتب قدر الحب ليا وليكى

وحشتينى وانتى لى كل شيىء

لم يبقى حبك فى قلبلى لاحد شيىء

أرجعيلى فأنتى لى الحب والدنيا 

وكل شىء



بجد وحشتينى

----------


## احزان العمر

اتمنة ان تنول اعجاب الجميع

----------


## احزان العمر

اتمنة ان تنول اعجاب الجميع
تحياتى 
احزان العمر

----------


## احزان العمر

_عودييا من سموتُ بطهرِكِوأنارَ عُمري حُبُّكِيا من رَحلْتِوغابَ بدرُكِ عن سمائي بغتةًإني أنادي فاسمعيقلبي الذي ما انفكَّ يشدو الأمنياتْأملاً بنوركِ يصبغُ الليلَ المقيمْأملاً بكفكِ تمسحُ الدَّمع الأليمْلم تسمعي!!فغدوت أبحثُ في البراري والرياضِ البارحاتْعن زهرةٍ ألفى بطيبِ أريجهاأثراً لعطرِكِ أو شذى..عن بصمةٍ لحذائكِ الذهبيِّترشدُني إلى عينِ الهوى..لا لستُ أبحثُ في المكانِ الأنسبِفرفعتُ رأسي عالياًوسألتُ سرباً من حمامٍ حائمٍهل مرَّ حبي من هنا؟!نظر الحمامُ لبعضهِ متعجباًفشرعتُ أهتفُ قائلاً:عصفورتي!!قد غادرت حضني ولا أدري لأين..سمراءُ تحلو في عيونِ الصائدينْشفَّافةٌ غمرت فؤادي بالحنين..هربتْ لأني قد صدحتُ بحبها!!هل مرَّ حبي من هنا؟فبكي الحمام لحالِ قلبيواختفي خلفَ السحابْفاستلَّ صوتي حرفَهُ:عصفورتيعِفْتُ الحياةَ بدونِكِعودي وحُطِّي في فؤادي وامرحيبين الزهورْ..عودي ولا تخشي عتابي واسكنيأبهى القصورْ..لم تسمعي!!آهٍ لأناتِ البعادِ تسومُني سوءَ العذابِكأنني أحبو على شوكٍ بدربي المعتمِرُحماكَ يا ربي بقلبي المثخنِرُحماكَ إني قد وَهِنْتُ فعافِنيرُدَّ الحبيبةَ..نجِّنيفالدَّربُ شوكٌ هدَّنيوالليلُ ثاوٍ في جفوني دون بدري الغائبِوالوجدُ يُدمى من جنوني دون حضني الفارغِلكنني عندي عزاءٌ لا يغيبُ بأنهُ:لو يعلم المحبوبُ حاليما جفاني أو تنكَّرَ للحبيبْ_

----------


## احزان العمر

_انا مش اسير حبك ..و لارح اموت بعدك .. و لو عمرى فى ايدك 

لا انا عايزة ولا عايزك .. ازاى تبق بايع و عوزنى اشترى 

يا قلبى تقدر يا عنيا تقدرى على عزابة تكون بكى .. تقدر تبق سامع يا قلبى الى ظلمنى 

بعد ما بعنى زمان ز ظلمنى ..بعد ما هنت علية و المنى 

ازاى نفسى فى يوم تطاوعنى ..ارجع تانى اقولة بحبك 

صعبة يا قلبى عليك و عليا ..بعد عزابة و دموع عنيا 

ارجع تانى اقولة بحبك .. اللى ظلمنى فى حبة و ظلمك 

ياما ضحينا كثير علشانهم .. و ياما تعبنا عشان نسعدهم 

ضحوا بينا عشان حبابيهم ..و قلت يا قلبى نصيبك و قدرك 

خلاص انا اتعود على جرحة ...و نسيت كل حبى لية 

معدتش فاكر محبتة .. بس فاكر ظلمة و جرحى لى و ليك يا قلبى 

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة من جرح اقرب الحبيب 

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة من عزاب قلبى و دموع عينى_

----------


## احزان العمر

_لقد عشت حياتى قبل ان اعرفك....ولم احس ان هناك قلباً بجانبى.....يحتضنى

فقد كنت احتضن الليل بين ضلوعى....واعانق الخيال فى جفونى.....

لقد انجذبت اليك ولم اراعى الظروف....لم اكن انظر لمن حولى.....

ولم اتكهن فى تلك اللحظة ما جرى وما سيجرى....

فانا لم افكر سوى انى التقيت بك....فما ذنبى وما هى خطيئتى؟؟؟؟

انى احبتتك...نعم احبك رغم كل الظروف..

.احبك بعدد هذه الامواج التى تسبح لخالقها..

.وبعدد مخلوقات هذا الكون احبك..

ان قلبى الرقيق صادق فى مشاعره واحاسيسه....

والقلب الصادق يرفض ان يعيش فى مناخ غير مناخه...

لذلك لا اهاب احد.....ولا اخشئ ان تظهر على علامااات حبك......

فلو سألت عيناى لقالت لك انها لا تنظر الا لك....لانها لا ترى غيرك

ولو سالت يداي سوف تعلن انها لا تحلو الكتابه لها الا عنك....

ولو سالت انا بدلاً عنك اقدامى لردت انها تعجز عن حملى عند رؤياك

او تسألنى....انتى ايتها المراءة....من انتى؟؟وما الذى احببتيه فينى؟؟؟

!!! !!! ماذا احببت فيك....؟؟؟

احببت فيك صدق مشاعرك....احببت فيك عذوبة لسانك.....

احببت فيك.....غرور كبريائك.....احببت فيك فيض حنانك....

كيف.....كيف لا احبك...؟؟وانا اذوب بين يديك....

كيف لا احبك....؟؟وحنانك يسع العالم باجمعه.....

كيف لا احبك....؟؟وانا ارقص بين اهدابك....

كيف لا احبك....؟؟وامالى تسافر نحو قلبك....

كم كان صوتك الدافئ الخافت يخترق اذنى عندما تهتف وتهمس .....احــــــبـــــك...

كم كانت اعصابى تتأكل وتنصهر امام هذه الكلمة....

كم بدات اشعر بقوة بعد ضعف....وبعقل بعد جنون.....

بحب بعد كره....فكل شئ جميل حولى اصبح يعود لينشر عبيرة امام خطواتى لانها تقودنى اليك....

فدعنى اخلق معك عالماً غير هذا العالم الذى نعيشه....

فانا اود ان اتحدى بحبك هذا الكون....

اود ان اتحدى به ذاك الحب الذى سمعنا عنه فى الروايات والقصص...

فدعنى اجعل من حبنا اسطورة ابدية تتوارثها الاجيال.....

وتحكى عنها كتب التاريخ على مدى السنين.....

ودعـنـى اعـلـن لـكـل مـن فـى هـذااا الـكون انـى
احـبك_

----------


## احزان العمر

_محتاجلك صدقنى *محتاجلك تسمعنى * انا ياما كتير سمعتك 

لم كنت محتاجلى *محتاجلك *ياللى منى *محتاجلك جنب منى 
*
احكى و يحكى قلبى على الشوق الى ياما دوبنى

على الدموع الى فى عينى *محتاجلك ترجعنى *احضن ايدك بايدى *

و المس قلبك و احلف على الشوق يغنينى 

لو بس يسمعنى محتاجلك تبق جانبى *يمشى قلبى و قلبك يرسم بالحب قلب 

اجمل صورة وانتى جانبى *محتاجلك تبقى معايا *وانا وانتى اجمل حكاية 

نورك قصة هو انا و عيونك اجمل مرايا *محتاجلك ياللى كنتى فرحتى و دنيا وردى 

عاشق و تاية قلبى مابين شوقى و حبى * بحلم و الحلم انتى و جوة عيونى و قلبى 

محتاجلك يا كل عمرى محتاجلك انا مول عمرى *لا غيرك حب قلبى 


محتاجلك 


 صدقنى محتاجلك 
يا  اجمل حب فى حياتى_

----------


## احزان العمر

_اتمنة ان تنول اعجاب الجميع_

----------


## فنان فقير

> وحشتينى ....على قدر ما فى المنام تأتينى
> 
> وحشتينى....على قدر ما فى الاحلام تزورينى 
> وحشتينى ....على قدر الحب الذى بيه وهبتينى  
> ومنه حرمتينى. ..واليه ارجعتينى....وحشتينى 
> حبيبتى ....ببعدك لا تذيدينى 
> فأنا بداخلى ما يكفينى 
> يا من أعطتنى الحب وعلمتينى 
> أهديكى حبى على كامل يقينى 
> ...


الاخ احزان العمر

اهلا بيك فى منتدى ابناء مصر الجميل
وللعلم اخى الحبيب القصيده بالفصحى و ليس مكانها 
هنا  هنا الشعر العامى اتمنى نقلها الى الفصحى
واتمنى اخى ان تنزل العامى هنا قصيده واحده كل اسبوع كفايه حتى تترك الفرصه للاخلاين لظهور اعمالهم ولاتحرمهم 
من ذلك اخى يعنى بالبلدى كده اكتب حاجه وحده عشان غيرك ينزل هوكما ن كلامه 
شكرا احزان 
فنان فقير

----------

